# What will be your next purchased?, future purchased?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm broke, for now but has soon as i get , money, i will buy an* Allegri* cd on _naive_, it's reserved for me, at a record store. Allegri is a crucial and important figure among the italians classical composer of renaissance, i'm dying to get it, next week, like monday i may purchased it.

What are your future purchased? hmm?

:tiphat:


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

naive...are they literally broke?
Even their webpage is down. 
So I ordered many of Fazil Say's compositions before they disappear from the market.
It has been almost a month now but prestoclassical seems struggling to restock some of them


----------

